# أريد طريقة أستعادة زيت المحركات المستهلك



## bassim181977 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أخواني المهندسين أرجو معرفة الطريقة المستخدمه لأستعادة زيوت المحركات المستهلكه(المحروق)
الألية و المعدات


----------



## أبو مقداد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هناك عدة مناهج لتكرير الزيوت المستعملة منها منهج ماينكن المعتمد على السلفنة وسأقدم موجزا عنه ويمكنك مراسلتى على البريد الالكتروني
تعتمد طريقة ماينكن على رفع حرارة الزيت حتى التخلص من المركبات الخفيفة ثم تبريده للمعالجة بإضافة حمض الكبريت المركز وبعدها المعالجة بالبيلون والبخار المحمص ثم الفلترة 
ولكنني بحاجة لمعلومات اكثر عنك يا أخ باسم لتزويدك بالمعلومات


----------



## bassim181977 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*ألى الأستاذ أبو مقداد المحترم*

أستاذي العزيز في البداية أود شكرك على أستجابتك لطلبي , حاولت أن أرسل لك رسالة خاصه ولكن 
نظرا لكون مشاركاتي أقل من 20 رفض طلبي 
أما عن نفسي فأنا مهندس ميكانيك من العراق خريج العام الدراسي 2000/2001 زائر حاليا في الأمارات العربية وهناك ترتيبات كي أحصل على عمل في مصنع قيد الأنشاء لأستعادة زيوت المحركات وأنا أحاول أخذ فكرة واسعة عن الموضوع كي أكون مستعد لأختبار المقابلة ومن ثم العمل والمعمل


----------



## قناعة (24 ديسمبر 2006)

هل هي مجدية اقتصاديا 

الرجاء التوضيح للاستفادة


----------



## FATEHALI (30 يونيو 2009)

الى الاخ ابو مقداد
ارجوا منك التوضيح اكثر وخاصة المعالجة بالبيلون والبخار المحمص


----------



## najmmalik (14 أغسطس 2009)

كيف يمكن مراسلة الأخ الكريم 
أنا كذلك بحاجة إلى هذه المعلومات


----------

